# Pancake Day is on Tuesday 16 February



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just in case people forgot.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

On my birthday how nice is that?! 

Axxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

can you  this on the 15th February as will never remember lol

x


----------



## sanielle (Dec 29, 2009)

And my birthday too!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you a Pancake-a-holic??!! Why are you even thinking about pancakes already?!?!?!? Just _please_ don't tell my dh!

Chux xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ooo, thanks Tony - I thought it was the week after and would hate to miss it as LOVE pancakes. I love making them but it takes me ages and I have to get the first couple wrong to get the rest right. So this year I'm going to cheat and buy some ready made ones from Asda (in the chilled section) as they are just as good as home made and then we can all have them at the same time.

Yummy!!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

~ Chux ~ said:


> Are you a Pancake-a-holic??!! Why are you even thinking about pancakes already?!?!?!? Just _please_ don't tell my dh!
> 
> Chux xx




Was wondering myself.  
I had better get the pale syrup in.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thats my ec day   hope it brings us luck.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

AmandaB1971 said:


> On my birthday how nice is that?!
> 
> Axxx


Ditto!! We share same, I always forget that   xx


----------



## CathP (Oct 11, 2009)

OH day before EC so i still get to eat lots and actually enjoy them YUM YUM


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Amanda said:


> AmandaB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > On my birthday how nice is that?!
> ...


Me too I always forget til the Birthday threads come up and then I remember! 

Axxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, Pancakes, Ice cream and banana!!! I cant wait! 

Natalie xxx (who thinks the diet is out the window!)


----------

